# Are you mental??



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

It doesn't hurt to take a hard look at yourself from time to time, and this should help get you started.

During a visit to the mental asylum, a visitor asked the Director what the criterion was which defined whether or not a patient should be institutionalized.

"Well," said the Director, "we fill up a bathtub, then we offer a teaspoon, a teacup and a bucket to the patient and ask him or her to empty the bathtub."

"Oh, I understand," said the visitor. "A normal person would use the 
bucket because it's bigger than the spoon or the teacup."

No." said the Director, "A normal person would pull the plug. Do you 
want a bed near the window?"

DID YOU PASS, OR DO YOU WANT THE NEXT BED?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

:lol: :lol: I got it wrong !!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A bed away from the window please, in case I feel the need to jump!!

:wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: I should have known


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Me too Wrong :lol: :lol:


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

grrrrr


----------

